# Removing masking marks!



## Vengeance (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Guys, new guy here again.
Not sure if this question should go in Building or Painting section so i thought I'd post it here (feel free to move it if need be)
Working away on my P-38m and I used some Tamiya tape to hold the wing section and booms together while the glue dried. The molding is a gloss black and when I removed the tape after drying, the tape has left gummy residue that can be clearly seen. It's a faint outline of where the tape was. I'm not too worried at the moment as I'm still to paint the thing however something in my head is fearful that because the paint will be a satin/flat black the residue may show up after the panting is done. Any ideas on how I could possibly remove these tape marks while still in the building process so I'm sure they are not visible down the track?

Any help is appreciated in advance!!!
Thanks guys
Vengeance


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

If the marks are on bare plastic, they should come off easily, either with a cloth dampened with water, and maybe a small amount of washing-up liquid, or with a light application of thinner, which should be allowed to evaporate, the be wipe down.
This is rather unusual for Tamiya tape, as it is relatively 'low tack'. However, as a precaution against this, I always pull a length of tape between finger and thumb, to remove some of the 'tack' before use.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't know about the model tape but in the US painter's masking tape is blue and is sold various day grades: 1, 3, 7, 14, 30, and 60 day (days it can be left up and still removed without leaving a residue) most hardware/home improvement sell the 7 or 14 day. In case of residue I have used WD-40 to remove. Recently I have switched to FrogTape (green). The adhesive contains a chemical agent which reacts with paint to form a barrier preventing any bleed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2012)

Just something to consider, I've used rubbing alcohol to gently remove adhesive from delicate surfaces for years.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep, alcohol works well, but test if using a 'high strength' isopropyl, as this can react with acrylic paints, although no problem with enamels.


----------

